# large balls



## alpmouse (Jan 13, 2020)

hi,
i just saw on balls of steel ammo suppliers that up to 19mm diametter can be bought....
i have zero experience of these larger sizes but immediatly wondder what kind of catapult dimensions one would need to wack this out at a decent enough speed for hunting ?...and what sort of band set up would you need.....jeez...
something you mount on a trailer or what hehe
does anyone here have any experience of these larger ammo,s...
cheers alpmouse


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Look up Joerg Sprav on YouTube.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The way to do it isFull butterfly. Say a 63" draw. Longer draw generates way more power. 
Tobias, the record holder shoots 22mm and gets 113 juels of power.


----------



## alpmouse (Jan 13, 2020)

hi ibo...jeez,what size and type of bands does he use....sounds like it packs a big big punch...


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

You basically need the right amount of rubber draw weight, which will involve several layers of tapered flat bands, depending on the thickness of the rubber concerned. I made a heavy duty slingshot rifle some years ago to test 20 mm steel ball bearings on particle boards: distance shots were not possible for safety reasons, but I would assume that the energy output would be quite substantial at 20-30 yards, based on my tests.

For this purpose, I used non-brand exercise bands with a thickness of 0.3 mm to cut 4 separate sets of flat bands to be superposed, where every set was cut to a length of 32 cm, and tapered from 35 mm to 25 mm. Heavy duty leather was used for the pouch, which was calibrated for the ammo size used.

My video shows what kind of energy output is possible: the setup almost perforated 15 mm particle board at close range, which considering the surface area of 20 mm ammo speaks for itself. 10 mm MDF Board was perforated like Swiss cheese (no pun intended). I mentioned safety issues earlier: you want to be sure to have a solid backstop with such experimental shooting - no joke. :hmm:. I used a heavy bath towel as protection against potential ricochets, as you will see:






I would assume that two layers of good quality 0.8 mm thick flat band rubber (like GZK or "Precise" from China) cut and tapered in a way that best matches the draw length (minimum semi-butterfly style) should yield some good results with 16 to 20 mm steel ammo using a heavy duty steel frame slingshot - well, that is if you did a good workout at the fitness club, i.e. we're talking substantial draw weights, it's hard work.

As you're in Sweden, you could purchase larger steel ammo at "Kugel Winnie" in Germany:

https://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Products/030101019

Now, If you're wondering what it takes to launch even larger ammo, have a look at this video by Jörg Sprave: :naughty:






Wide open fields are a very good idea at this level....hmm.

Have fun & shoot safely.


----------



## alpmouse (Jan 13, 2020)

hej pebbleshooter,thanks for that, nice try.
i saw on you tube a guy from albania with a single band held in one hand and was launching 20mm steel thru particle board or plywood ...seems its a traditional method passed down to younger generations out there.
its simplistic using the hand as the slingshot frame but very very powerful,and i daresay accurate given practice.
i tried the method with an armoured mc glove on ....thankfully.....about 10 times,without success and binned it due to the pain factor....but this kid launched the ammo very cleanly and confidently with great success.
im not taking this form any further but was just interested in poential.
check out his video if you can find it...
cheers alpmouse


----------

